
The Netherlands has universal health insurance – and it’s all private - vo2maxer
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/1/17/21046874/netherlands-universal-health-insurance-private
======
rini17
This works only in countries with functioning rule of law and long-term
thinking. In Eastern Europe (Slovakia) we sought to emulate this model, but it
did not work so well, due to greed/corruption of both corporate and
politicians. We are slowly and painfully converging back to one state-owned
insurer.

Despite all of this, the healthcare system is still working and usable.

